# What is Nike Legends Shirt Swoosh Logo Made From?



## Goldrhino (May 20, 2016)

Hello,

I'm creating a shirt brand and want to know what the material and process is that Nike uses on the Nike Dri-Fit Legends T-Shirt. Its the swoosh and tag embeded on the material.

It is durable and stretchy but also feels rubber/vinyl. They use it to place the swoosh on multiple shirt products.

Is it printed heat transfer or just vinyl. I'm new to industry so sorry if this is a stupid question. I've asked a friend in the shirt business but he wasn't sure even though he sells them.

Thanks!!


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not really sure what a Nike Legend shirt is, but I have a Nike Buckeyes shirt that has a really thick rubber-like print. I always liked it, and couldn't figure out how it was done. I recently saw this: https://www.siserna.com/brick

It's the closest thing I've seen to how my shirt's design was made.


----------



## Goldrhino (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, that is to thick. Thanks though!


----------



## Gewebequaeler (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,
Nike use silicon inks from CHT. They are screenprinted. In some cases they use whaterbased heat transfers. Ink is Aquaflex made by CHT.


----------

